# Winter Workout



## JohnnyO (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm 16 and looking to get much stronger. I'm 170 pounds, 5'8 with around 18-20% bodyfat. I've got about 3 months to make significent progress before I lose my access to the gym. Here's my workout:

*Monday:*
Squat 3x8
Bench Press 5x5
Incline Press 5x8
7-Minute Abs 

*Wednesday*:
Pull-ups 3xF(chinups every 3rd week)
Deadlift 5xF
Barbell Rows 3x8
Hang Clean 5xF
7-Minute Abs

*Friday*:
Bench Press 5x5
Push Press 3x5
Squats 3x5
7-Minute Abs

7-minute abs is just something my coach came up with, I'm adding it in because during the spring I'm going to be doing it every day so might as well get good at it.

Here are my working lifts as of two days ago:


Flat Bench- 165x4 
Incline Bench- 115x8 
Squats-135x6 
Deadlifts-185x3 
Hang cleans- 115x 3
Pullups- 8 
Chinups-14 
Push Press and BB rows- to be determined

My first workout is next monday, I'll update it then. Feel free to critique it, nothing is set in stone.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 21, 2009)

Lifted Tuesday (gym wasn't open monday), Wednesday, and Friday. Starting low and trying to add 5 pounds in total to each lift every workout.
Changed up my routine, taking out incline presses in favor of overhead/push presses, added pullups to every workout instead of just wednesday, took out abs (for now). Also I just got weighed yesterday, cross country season took a lot out of me I'm only 152 now.

Tuesday:
Bench-5 sets at 135: 8,7,7,5,7 reps
Overhead Press- 5 sets at 65: 5, 5, 5, 5, 6
Squats: skipped, back was feeling bad that day
Pullups- 3 sets: 8, 8,6

Wednesday:
Deadlift- 5 sets at 185: 2, 2, 1, 2, 3
Barbell Rows- 3 sets at 65: 8, 8, 8
Hang cleans- 5 sets at 85: 5, 5, 4, 4, 5
Pullups- 3 sets: 9,8,8

Friday:
Dumbell Bench (stabilizers needed work)- 5 sets at 55: 6, 5,5, 5, 5
Push Press- 5 sets at 95: 5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Squats- 5 sets at 135: 5, 5, 6, 5, 7


----------



## Built (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey there

Your workouts are surprisingly well-thought out, all the more impressive considering your age. 

Would you consider just a few small adjustments? Cleans are very taxing and you may prefer to do them early in your workout. Maybe do them on a day when you're not doing deads. 

How about this?

*Monday:*
Squat 3x8
Bench Press 5x5
Incline Press 5x8
7-Minute Abs

*Wednesday:*
Pull-ups 3xF(chinups every 3rd week)
Deadlift 5xF
Bench Press 5x5
Barbell Rows 3x8
7-Minute Abs

*Friday:*
Hang Clean 5x5
Push Press 3x5
Squats 3x5
7-Minute Abs


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 22, 2009)

Built said:


> Hey there
> 
> Your workouts are surprisingly well-thought out, all the more impressive considering your age.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion. I've noticed that cleans do tire me out pretty quick so I'll try it your way this week and see how it goes. I'm lifting tommorow so I'll update it then.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 23, 2009)

My routine today was a combination of monday and wednesday since I won't have access to a gym for the rest of the week. I know it's not as effective to get everything done one day, but I wanted to cover most of the bases.

Hang Cleans- 5 sets at 95: 5 reps each
Deadlifts- 5 sets at 195: 3, 3, 4, 4, 6
Chinups- 3 sets: 10, 9, 9
Bench Press- 3 sets 145: 5 reps each
Overhead Press- 3 sets at 85: 5 reps each
Barbell Rows- 3 sets at 85: 10, 8, 8

I feel like I've got the form down on most of the excercises (except for the rows, which still feel weird.) I feel like I definately could have done more, especially on the deadlifts, but I had too small of a lunch today and I felt dizzy half the workout. Overall, everything's going up and I can't wait to update this next monday after hitting the gym. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 1, 2009)

Decent workout yesterday. 

Bench Press- 2 sets of 155: 5 reps
3 sets of 150: 5 reps

Hang Cleans- 5 sets of 95: 7 reps

Pullups- 3 sets: 8, 7, 7

Squats- 3 sets at 145: 5 reps

I'm still having trouble doing squats. They don't feel good so I'm going to focus on other exercises for now. My goal, by the end of the winter, is a working 225 bench, 18 pullup max, a 135 clean, a 315 deadlift, a 135 barbell row, and a 135 overhead press.


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 3, 2009)

Deadlift- 2 sets at 185: 5 reps
3 sets at 205: 5 reps
1 rep at 225

BB rows-5 sets at 95: 8-10 reps

BB Overhead Press- 5 sets at 95: 5 reps

Overall good workout. The overhead presses were hard as hell but I pumped out 5 reps every set so I'm happy. BB rows are a little too easy, I'll try 115 next week and see if I can get at least 5 reps with it. Maxed out at 225 deadlifting which is good. Hopefully I'll be adding 2 plates to that before March.


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2009)

gosh, great numbers for your workouts, seeing your weight.. I'm seriously impressed.


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 6, 2009)

katt said:


> gosh, great numbers for your workouts, seeing your weight.. I'm seriously impressed.



Thank you ma'am I sure appreciate that. 

Anyways, here are my numbers from Friday. 

Bench Press- 5 sets at 150: 5 reps each

Hang Cleans- 3 sets at 115: 5 reps each

Pullups- 3 sets at bodyweight: 10 reps each
2 sets with bodyweight+15 lbs: 5, 4

Bench was consistent like usual. I'll try to get 155x5 on Wednesday. My hang cleans have really been going up fast. Last week I was at 95, so I started at 100 this week. But after one rep of that, it seemed way too easy so I upped the weight to 115. They were hard, and I could only get 3 sets of 5 in before my shoulders completely died on me, but I was happy that I could do it. 20 pounds more and i'll have reached my goal for those. Overall, solid workout.


----------



## Built (Dec 6, 2009)

RE barbell rows - try chest-supported T-bar rows. I like these a LOT better than unsupported bent over rows. One-arm dumbbell rows are the SHIT - if you're not doing these, definitely give them a go.

Re squats: something I've found very helpful lately has been to hold the bar down lower on my trap, hands as close together on the bar as I can force them, and squeezing my scapulae together as if to hold a pencil between my "wingbones". Do all that, and sit baaaack while sending the pressure through your heels as much as possible. 

I have found that I can drop down below parallel very well using this technique, and keeps me from fighting the tendency to do a good-morning to get out of the hole. 

Give it a try?


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 7, 2009)

Built said:


> RE barbell rows - try chest-supported T-bar rows. I like these a LOT better than unsupported bent over rows. One-arm dumbbell rows are the SHIT - if you're not doing these, definitely give them a go.
> 
> Re squats: something I've found very helpful lately has been to hold the bar down lower on my trap, hands as close together on the bar as I can force them, and squeezing my scapulae together as if to hold a pencil between my "wingbones". Do all that, and sit baaaack while sending the pressure through your heels as much as possible.
> 
> ...



I always felt that the t-bar rows were more comfortable and better hit my lats- but I thought that since it was a machine, it wouldn't be as functional. And I always felt like I was doing the one arm DB rows wrong no matter how hard I tried to correct the form. But I'll give them both a try today instead of BB rows, which don't feel that effective to me.

I'll definitely have to try your way of squatting. I have the exact problem you described and I never feel like I'm hitting my quads during a squat, only my back. I'll use your technique on wednesday when I squat again.

One thing- when you do t-bars, do you use the wide grip or the narrow grip more? Which is better for lat thickness? Thanks for the tips.


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 7, 2009)

I was feeling pretty tired today so the workout today was less than stellar. One good thing is that I replaced BB rows with narrow grip t-bar rows, which felt much better. 

Deadlifts- 2 sets at 205: 4,5 reps
2 sets at 215: 3 reps each
1 set at 205: 1 rep (couldn't do anymore)

Overhead press- 5 sets at 95: 5 reps each

Narrow grip T-bar rows- 3 sets at 75: 8 reps
2 sets at 85: 8, 10 reps

Deadlifts felt harder than usual, and I couldn't do more than 1 rep on the last set, but at least they didn't go down much from last week. Overhead press remains at 95, but it was much easier to rep out 5 (but I still barely finished it). I'll stay at 95 for the next workout and i'll try to go up to 105 the next next workout. T-bar rows feel so much better than normal bb rows that i'm completely replacing them. I'll alternate t-bars with DB rows in a few weeks maybe.


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 9, 2009)

Good workout today.

Bench- 5 sets at 155: 5 reps each except for the last one, which was 4

Squat- 4 sets at 135: 5, 7, 5, 6

Incline DB press- 3 sets at 50: 7, 6, 6

Pullups- 2 sets at BW: 12, 10 

Tricep extensions- 1 set at 50: 8 reps

Bench was better than usual, I failed to get 5 reps only on the last set and I was close. I felt like doing inclines today so I did it with dumbells, which actually felt really good. Today was my first real day of squats and thanks to Built's suggestion of holding the bar lower, I could actually go ATG with the weight and I there was much less forward lean. I did some seriously deep squats today, and now that I have the form down I can finally give them some much-needed attention. Deadlifting on Friday


----------



## Built (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey right on, the suggestion on squat form - it worked!

Glad you felt the t-bars better that way, too. The best grip for width is "eat more food" by the way...


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 11, 2009)

Built said:


> Hey right on, the suggestion on squat form - it worked!
> 
> Glad you felt the t-bars better that way, too. The best grip for width is "eat more food" by the way...



Haha, thanks I'll keep that in mind.

Anyways, pretty crappy workout today. I deadlifted and t-bar rowed and I was too tired to anything else...I guess I really got to get more sleep. Also, the football coach told me my deadlift form was slightly off so that kinda messed me up.

Deadlift- 2 sets at 195: 5 reps
2 sets at 205: 3, 4
2 sets at 225: 4, 2

T-bar rows- 3 sets at 85: 8 reps each
2 sets at 90: 6 reps each

I'm going to post a deadlift question in the training section in a minute. I thought I was doing them right but the football coach told me my deadlift form was slightly off so that kinda messed me up. Also I feel dizzy after every rep...maybe that's normal though. Looking forward to another squat/bench workout monday.


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 14, 2009)

ok workout today.

Squats- 2 sets at 135: 6, 5
3 sets at 155: 5 reps each

Flat Bench- 5 sets at 155: 5 reps each

DB incline bench- 3 sets at 50: 8,8, 9

Dips- 3 sets at BW: 8 reps each

I'm doing dips because I feel my triceps are really lagging. My shoulders are growing real well but my arms just lack the development that I want. Although this is probably because my bodyfat is too high, which I'm going to fix by cutting in 3 weeks. Before the cut I hope to get my squat up to 185 for 5 and my bench up to 165 for 5.


----------



## Built (Dec 15, 2009)

JohnnyO said:


> ok workout today.
> 
> Squats- 2 sets at 135: 6, 5
> 3 sets at 155: 5 reps each
> ...



Smart man - get strong and big, THEN cut. Besides, who cuts over Christmas?


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 16, 2009)

Built said:


> Smart man - get strong and big, THEN cut. Besides, who cuts over Christmas?



Haha yeah my thoughts exactly.

Half and half workout today, still having trouble with deads but everything else was smooth.

Deadlift- 2 sets at 135: 5 reps 
3 sets at 185: 3, 4, 3 
2 sets at 205: 2 reps each

T-bar rows- 5 sets at 90: 8, 8, 9, 8, 9

Hang Cleans- 2 sets at 95: 5, 7
1 set at 105: 5
2 sets at 115: 5, 7

Well I tried to work on my deadlift form today, and I learned that I have trouble keeping my back arched on the lift, even when I go light. I've come to the conclusion that I'm just going to use the form that feels most natural, and for me that involves a slight round in the back. I'm going to continue adding on the weight until I injure myself, but I'm not holding my breath. My thinking is that, it feels natural, I can lift more weight using it, and I've gotten good results with it. So I'm sticking with it.

3 more workouts before I leave for vacation for a week, when I come back I'll do another 3 workouts then I'll start cutting.


----------



## NateJohnson3 (Jan 10, 2010)

good work man..keep it up


----------

